# FCC's Free-Internet Plan Could Morph Into Free Airwaves



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*(FCC Chairman) Martin wants to sell a nationwide license to
the airwaves rather than give the channels to entrepreneurs
because he wants to promote free Internet access.*


> *Wall Street Journal*
> December 3, 2008
> 
> WASHINGTON -- Federal Communications Commission Chairman Kevin Martin is proposing giving innovators free unlicensed access to valuable airwaves if the company that buys a license to the channels doesn't meet tough requirements to build a nationwide Internet network.
> ...


More @ online.wsj.com


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

ISPs are in that business to make big bucks so why would anyone sink a billion into the networking infrastructure.  

I scanned through an absurd FCC document that stipulated who would do what to implement a network in the Block D auction. They received no bids. They issued another absurdly complex document requesting comments about what went wrong as if that wasn't self evident. :nono2: 

--- CHAS


----------

